# Bored...



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Im kinda bored at the moment. When Crazy was bored, he put in a humourous filter for a while. I shall do the same for 10 mins or so....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

wot did you do then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Youll see


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Couple more mins and ill turn it off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Look at the line in my siggy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

it's back to normal now though..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah but use your imagination


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

a wanking puppet?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

oh yeah we never had a filter day did we CC........


----------

